# Elddis roof thickness



## alicksuwd (Aug 12, 2008)

I've an Elddis 155 and i'm looking to replace the little rooflight above the fixed bed as it is rubbish, ive had to use sticky backed velcro on it as the retaining clips have broken on it 

Im looking to replace it with a Heki Mini Plus as it lets more light in than the one fitted.

The fitting of the Heki looks to be reletively straight foward as they are both the same size (400mm x 400mm) but i feel that the thickness may be a factor.

The Heki comes in two thicknesses these are 25/42mm and 43/60mm, i've spent ages googling trying to find the thickness of my roof but i've now started to lose the will to live so my question is.

Does any one know the thickness of a Elddis 155 (2009) roof
:?: :?: :?:


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

hi alicksuwd

I have the compass magnum 150 its the same as the elddis avantgarde on a 2007 plate.
when i cut an hole in roof for the sat dish it measured 28mm.
hope this helps

Alan


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Can't you measure the thickness through the existing hole, or note the overall thickness of the existing roof light spacer.

It doesn't seem like rocket science if you already have an aperture there, if there was just a blank roof then it would be more difficult you would have to take out a light fitting to measure to the underside of the roof covering.

Get your tape measure out :wink: 

ray.

edit.. You could put two pieces of wood or something else suitable, lay one on top of the existing open roof light and one held under the inside trim.. Measure the distance between the wood, them knock off the distance from the underneath of the top wood to the top of the roof, them measure the distance from the bottom bit of wood to the inside ceiling take that off the first measurement, what you have left is the actual roof thickness.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Funnily enough there's an article in this month's (December) MMM doing exactly that on a 2010 Autoquest 140. Unfortunately, it doesn't tell you the thickness.

He does, however, make the point that there are several models available depending on roof thickness and compulsory ventilation. The 140 didn't need that as the rooflight in the lounge provided it, but on thickness he took the old unit out, measured the thickness, refitted and ordered the Heki2.


----------



## alicksuwd (Aug 12, 2008)

I got the idea from my MMM last night, 

I'm going to try and take out the inside part and measure it, im not keen to remove the whole thing because the job may not get done for a while,


----------

